# große Karpfen schädlich?!



## carphunter85 (5. April 2007)

Hallo zusammen, 
war jetzt ein paar Tage an meinem neuen Vereinsteich fischen. Konnte auch den einen oder anderen Karpfen fangen... Aber an Erholung war leider nicht zu denken, da ich in regelmäßigen Abständen von Vorstandsmitgliedern aufgesucht wurde, und dazu angehalten wurde, ich möge doch jeden Karpfen töten, da diese, besonders die größeren Exemplare ab 15pf. schädlich für das Gewässer seien, und allen anderen Fischen die Nahrung wegfressen würden... (als kleine Anmerkung; der See verfügt über riesige Vorkommen an Weißfisch, auch bessere Exemplare, was mir mein Brassenbeifang bewies...)
Für mich handelt es sich dabei um irgendeine Schnapsidee, die sich der Vorstand in den Kopf gesetzt hat... 
Bevor ich nun schreibe, was ich zu diesen "Vorwürfen" sagte, würde mich doch eure Meinung interessieren.
Bitte nur logische Argumente, mit einer stupiden C&R Diskussion nach dem Motto "man darf doch keine Karpfen töten" kann ich bei dem allwissenden Vorstand nicht punkten...

Danke schon mal im Vorraus!
In diesem Sinne


----------



## CaRp-RuNNa (5. April 2007)

*AW: große Karpfen schädlich?!*

Wenn ich schon sowas höre könnt ich ausrasten.
Der Karpfen ist NIE schädlich für das Gewässer.

Es stimmt szwar das ein Karpfen ab 15 KG nichts mehr fürs Wasser tut, aber schädlich ist er noch lange nicht.


----------



## carphunter85 (5. April 2007)

*AW: große Karpfen schädlich?!*

Zitat des Vorstandes:" Große Karpfen sind viel schneller am Futter als Schleien, Brassen oder kleine Karpfen". Meine Antwort dazu:"Dann müsste ich ja nur große Karpfen fangen. Warum habe ich dann 3 kleine Karpfen(6-12pf.) und 5 Brassen gefangen???". Vorstand:" Ääähh, hmmm TROTZDEM!!! Die müssen alle raus!!!"

-Ohne Worte-


----------



## Johnnie Walker (5. April 2007)

*AW: große Karpfen schädlich?!*

@ carphunter
also das is doch ein schlagfertiges argumet!!!
haben die denn echt nix anderes dazu gesagt ?


----------



## carphunter85 (5. April 2007)

*AW: große Karpfen schädlich?!*

Habe da noch mal was interessantes gefunden.

http://www.anglerverband.com/DAV/de/standp/zuruecksetzen/index.php

Besonders den mittleren Teil finde ich nicht uninteressant.


----------



## Matze Lauer (5. April 2007)

*AW: große Karpfen schädlich?!*

Ich denke das ist so wie mit C&R.
Bei uns ist es auch so ,dass viele aus einer anderen Tradition stammendenm Angler, die Karpfen die sie fangen mitnehmen und sowas wie: " Die alten U-boote müssen auch endlichmal raus aus dem Gewässer" hab ich auch schon oft bei Vereinsangeln gehört.
Will damit jetzt keineswegs hier irgendwen ins falsche Licht stellen, aber die Generationen denken oftmals, und grade beim Karpfenangeln ,unterschiedlich.

​


----------



## carphunter85 (5. April 2007)

*AW: große Karpfen schädlich?!*

Doch doch.
Ich:" Die kann man doch eh nicht mehr essen, und ich muss dem Fisch doch einer sinnvollen Verwertung zukommen lassen, die habe ich nicht, wenn ich durch Zufall mal nen großen fange. Kann ich den denn dir vorbei bringen, wenn du den essen willst?" Mein Gegenüber:" Nee, nee, ich will den nicht essen! Hmm, dann vergrab den Fisch doch einfach." Ich:" Das ist dann aber keine sooo sinnvolle Verwertung..." Mein Gegenüber:" Ja, hmmm, HAU 'se Platt, nimm se mit, du wirst doch bestimmt jemanden finden, verschenk se auf der Arbeit..."

Aber die härte kommt ja noch. In dem Verein werden jährlich K3er besetzt. 
Also ich:" Warum wollt ihr denn die großen Karpfen raushaben, wenn ihr doch jedes Jahr neue Karpfen besetzt?" Vorstand:"Ja, die kleinen wachsen ja nicht, weil, die haben ja nicht genug zu fressen..." Ich:"Aber wenn alle großen Karpfen raus sind, haben die kleinen ja wieder genug, und wachsen dann ja auch wieder" Vorstand:" Ja, genau" Ich:" Also wollt ihr die großen Karpfen raus haben, damit die kleinen groß werden?!" Vorstand:" Ja, dann holen wir die eben wieder raus!" 

Etwa da fasste ich mir an den Kopf, und beendete die Diskussion...


----------



## duck_68 (5. April 2007)

*AW: große Karpfen schädlich?!*

Große Fische sind im allgemeinen schädlich, da schwermetallverseucht!!!!






























































































.... und daher für den menschlichen Verzehr nicht geeignet:q :q :q :q


----------



## Tomalion (5. April 2007)

*AW: große Karpfen schädlich?!*

Gut also bei uns ist das Freilassen von Fischen auch verboten, jedoch halten sich deshalb noch lange nicht alle daran. EIn Fisch ist normalerweise nicht schädlich für das Gewässer. Eine zu große Population kann jedoch das Gewässer belasten. Von daher solle ein gesundes Maß jedem Gewässer angepasst werden.


----------



## Johnnie Walker (5. April 2007)

*AW: große Karpfen schädlich?!*

hau se platt ?!|kopfkrat oh man, da fehlen einem die worte.....
der sollte sich besser mal die sache mit dem ehrenkodex durchlesen

http://www.anglerverband.com/DAV/de/standp/ehrenkodex/index.php


----------



## rubbl 90 (5. April 2007)

*AW: große Karpfen schädlich?!*

also ich weis ja nicht, ob dein vorstand frustriert ist, weil er selber nie einen der großen fängt!?! erst soll man sie zum essen mitnehmen, dann schmecken sie nicht! also so wie ich mir den text bei dem link von carphunter85 durchgelesen habe ist es sogar schädlich! "die karpfen haben genetische veränderungen und sind krankheitsanfälliger!!!" zeig doch bitte dem herrn vorstand diesen text!! |bla: 

warum besetzt er dann eigentlich überhaupt noch k3 wenn er die großen raus haben will?? soll er lieber denn bestatz einstellen und das geld sinnvoller verwerten! |kopfkrat 

mfg,   manu


----------



## Knispel (5. April 2007)

*AW: große Karpfen schädlich?!*

Geht das schon wieder los........................
mach as doch einfach und lege die Fische Deinem Vorstand auf dem Tisch, da Du sie nicht verwehrten kannst.


----------



## Carphunter 76 (5. April 2007)

*AW: große Karpfen schädlich?!*

Der Verein sollte mal besser mehr Raubfische einstzen, am besten Katzenwelse und Buntbarsche.

Nee, mal im Ernst: Abgesehen davon, dass Karpfen keine einheimischen Fische sind, ist ein großer Karpfen sicher nicht für die Verbuttung eines Gewässers verantwortlich. Der Karpfen frisst auch den Laich der anderen Fischarten, allerdings auch seinen Eigenen. Das Gewässer, von dem Du sprichst, ist aber Deiner Beschreibung nach nicht verbuttet und sicher auch nicht nährstoffarm.
Wichtiger ist es, ein ausgeglichenes Raubfisch/Friedfisch Verhältnis beizubehalten und die Fangbeschränkungen auch individuell an das Gewässer anzupassen (auch Jahresbedingt kann eine Änderung der Fangbegrenzung sinnvoll sein)

Es scheint aber ein weitverbreitetes Phaenomen zu sein, dass manche Vereine scheinbar alle großen Karpfen raushaben wollen. Wahrscheinlich ist es die Angst, sie könnten selbst mal einen dranbekommen, aber dann zieht das Argument von dem Kerl nicht mehr, denn dann hätten die großen Carps ja schon alle gefangen werden müssen, wenn sie doch, wie er sagte, als erstes an der Futterstelle sind.

Genuch aufgeregt, ich geh ins Bett. 

Ps: Jedem das Seine, mir das Meiste.  |kopfkrat


----------



## macfisch (6. April 2007)

*AW: große Karpfen schädlich?!*

Naja ichglaub die haben in gewisserweise Recht.
Was meinst du wenn da 50+ Karpfen rumschwimmen?
Da gibt es keine natürlichen Feinde mehr, und so nen Wasserschwein frisst viel mehr. Und wenn er verendet, kan man nur hoffen das genug Aale da sind, die den Kadaver fressen.
Und wenn statt des 50+ Karpfen 10 kleine 5 Pfünder drin sind, sind die Fische noch geniessbar und wenn sie Pech haben und paar dicke Waller drin sind auch gekillt.

Mein Kollege fischt in ein Vereinsgewässer, wo riesen Karpfen drin sind. karpfen von 38 Pfund gilt als grösster bewiesener Fang.

Und der fängt da auf Boilies höchstens 1 essbaren Fisch danach gehts los mit den Moosrücken. Und Schleien angeln ist schier unmöglich da die Wasserschweine immer zuerst da sind.

Mir sagt das Gewässer nicht zu, ich will kein Fisch der moderig schmeckt sondern lieber nen schönen Wildkarpfen.

Also muss was dran sein, das grosse Fische nicht so vorteilhaft sind.


----------



## Hechtchris (6. April 2007)

*AW: große Karpfen schädlich?!*

Ich kann dir was veraten in deinem Vorstand sind lauter idioten ..... Ist es nich ziel in einem Gewässer auch Kapitale fische durch besatz zu erzielen ?


Wär bestimmt viel toller wenn ihr nur 4 und 5 pfünder fangen würdet ?


----------



## duck_68 (7. April 2007)

*AW: große Karpfen schädlich?!*



Hechtchris schrieb:


> Ich kann dir was veraten in deinem Vorstand sind lauter idioten ..... Ist es nich ziel in einem Gewässer auch Kapitale fische durch besatz zu erzielen ?
> 
> 
> Wär bestimmt viel toller wenn ihr nur 4 und 5 pfünder fangen würdet ?



Aus Sicht des Vereinsvorstandes, der die Interessen ALLER Mitglieder zu vertreten hat, auf jeden Fall JA, da 4/5 Pfünder Karpfen wunderbar zu verwerten sind im Gegensatz zu den alten gammeligen Moosrücken... Viele Mitglieder möchten nun eben auch mal einen wohlschmeckenden kleineren Karpfen essen - oder?? Überdenke mal Deine Aussage.

Martin#h


----------



## Nimra (7. April 2007)

*AW: große Karpfen schädlich?!*

Nur ne Meinung,

Also ich bin der Meinung die Informationen über erwünschte und unerwünschte Fische in einem Gewässer kann nur der Gewässerwart geben. Mit sicherheit können übertrieben Besatzmaßnahmen ( die oftmals von Anglern gewünscht werden) auch zur belastung und dadurch zur schädigung eines Gewässers führen. Dieses jedoch genau zu definieren ist sehr aufwendig. Und wird selten gemacht  Desweiteren kann es in einem Verein immer gezielte Methoden für beschlossene Aktivitäten geben.Die jedoch mit den Mitgliederinteressen abgestimmt sind.
Das interesse der Mitglieder ist auch nicht immer unter einen Hut zu bekommen, zumal viele Angler eben verschiedenes wünschen. Und dazu auch die nötige Fachinfo fehlt.

Tendenzen zum entnehmen bzw. zurücksetzen werden sicherlich in allen Vereinen heftig diskutiert und praktiziert.Und das wird sich nie ändern. Ich bin der Meinung die selbstverantwortung jedes Anglers zusammen mit der Information über Ziele der Gewässerverantwortlichen sollten letztendlich zum Erhalt und Schutz eines Gewässern führen.

Amen
Grüße
Armin

 ​


----------



## arno (7. April 2007)

*AW: große Karpfen schädlich?!*

Moin.
Die Karpfen verbutten also!
Das hat je weiter oben jemand in anderen Worten geschrieben.
Und das obwohl Besatz getätigt wird.
Mh, da  sollte man doch auch mal genauer drüber nachdenken.
Der Besatz kommt doch als Nachwuchs von großen bis sehr großen Karpfen, die täglich gemästet werden.
Also haben die nachkommen(Besatz) doch alle Voraussetzungen um große Fische zu werden!
Oder verstehe ich das falsch?


----------



## Lupus (7. April 2007)

*AW: große Karpfen schädlich?!*

Große Karpfen sind Fressen den anderen alles Weg?
Absoluter Mega Schwachsinn!!!!
ICh hab gestern in einem Parkweiher mit viel Weißfischen und einigen Monsterkarpfen meine Boielies ausprobiert!
Bevor der Boilie am Boden war wurde er bereits von ca. 30 Rotaugen etc. atackiert!
Egal wo ihch hinwarf waren die Weißfische erster!

Außerdem:
Die ganze Geschichte stimmt doch hinten und vorne nicht und macht keinen Sinn! Wolen die nun große Fische oder nicht????
Warum besetzen die mit K3 und wollen das ausgerechnet die abwachsen wenn sie doch eignetlich keine Großen wollen??

Vielleicht sollte  man Guppies besetzen die werden nicht soo groß!
Tut mir wirklich leid ich kann hier keine Logik in deren Argumentation finden!


----------



## The-Carphunter (7. April 2007)

*AW: große Karpfen schädlich?!*

Moin!
So, jetzt muss ich auch mal etwas dazu sagen:
Ich bin der Meinung, dass die heutige Angelei eigentlich nichts mehr damit zu tun hat, dass man sich den Teller für das Abendessen füllen muss! Es ist viel mehr ein Hobby bzw. eine Freizeitbeschäftigung, bei der man meines Erachtens viel mehr aus "Spaß an der Freude" einen verwertbaren Fisch zum Essen mitnimmt!! 
Ehrlich; wer Fisch essen will, der kann auch zu Kaufland oder sonstewo hingehen und sich das Kilo Rotbarschfilet auch für 5,50€ kaufen und brauch sich dann nicht mehr stundenlang ans Wasser setzen...
Dass ich Angler sehen muss, die meinen bis Ende Mai ihren Beitrag wieder reinangeln zu müssen und somit sich ihren Beitrag von 80€ Verbandsgebür "reinfressen" müssen, dann finde ich das zum :v ! Leider gibt es bei uns diese zu genüge.... 
Würde es nach mir gehen, bestünde der Besatz an Karpfen z.B. nur aus K1 und vllt. aus K2... Teilweise fangfähige Fische zu besetzen ist eigentlich Käse; da kann man auch gleich in einen Karpfenpuff gehen...
Vielleicht sollte man mal das Hobby "Angeln" näher definieren |kopfkrat 

Zu dem Thema der "großen Karpfen" im Gewässer kann eh jmd. besser Auskunft geben, der Biologe/Ökologe ist... einer da??? |rolleyes

Mfg, Denny


----------



## bennson (7. April 2007)

*AW: große Karpfen schädlich?!*

Ich bin da geteilerter Meinung !

Wichtig ist wie es Wasserbiologisch dort aussieht und so sollte man gucken was man mit nimmt ! Dieses : Catch and Release ist nicht immer gut und kann auch mal etwas angler egoistisches haben was der Natur schadet !

Ein z.B zu großer Raubfisch o Weifisch bestand vermindert das wachsen anderer Fische und so hat man den Salat ! Also fragt nach wie es dort aussieht und entscheidet selbst ! Allgemein kann man wenig dadrüber sagen !

MFG


----------



## RäucherReiner (7. April 2007)

*AW: große Karpfen schädlich?!*

Hallo


@macfisch
Ich bin kein Karpfenangler und an sich interressiert mich Eure Diskussion eher weniger, aber ich glaube nicht, daß Aale Kadaver fressen !! Versuch mal mit einem Wurm aus einer Dose in der ein Wurm eingegangen ist einen Aal zu fangen.
Gruß
RäucherReiner


----------



## macfisch (7. April 2007)

*AW: große Karpfen schädlich?!*

Der Karpfen stirbt doch nicht verwest. Und wenn ich  Aal angel nur mit toten Köfis und Wurm.
Und die Köfis fange ich meistens paar Stunden vorher.
Und wenn im Futterkorb ganzen zermahlene Fischreste sind, lockt es doch enorm.

Und ob es nun stimmt weiss ich nicht, aber manche schwören drauf Kuhköpfe zum Aalangeln mit Reuse zu nutzen.


----------



## RäucherReiner (8. April 2007)

*AW: große Karpfen schädlich?!*

@macfisch
Stimmt schon, daß Aale mit Rinderköpfen gefangen wurden, als es noch erlaubt war oder geduldet wurde. Seid BSE sind sie auch schwer zu beschaffen.Stimmt auch, daß sich Aale in Wasserleichen verkriechen, sie *fressen *aber kein Aas. Und bis ein Karpfen, der altersschwach oder krank verendet  ist, anfängt zu stinken, dauerts nicht lang. Wenn Du aber Aasvernichter in Deinem Hausgewässer brauchst, empfehle ich Dir Wollhandkrabben. Kann ich Dir besorgen. Die gibts bei uns an der Nordseeküste reichlich. Die sind übrigens noch schneller an dem Futter, daß die Karpfenangler tonnenweise ins Wasser werfen und würden hervorragend gedeihen. (Iss nich ganz so ernst gemeint.) Allerdings habe ich bisher immer nur gehört und gelesen, daß Aale *keine* Aasfresser sind.
Gruß und Frohe Ostern
RäucherReiner


----------



## Pette (8. April 2007)

*AW: große Karpfen schädlich?!*

(Darf ich mal fragen was K3 ist? Ein Größenmaß in "Fachsprache"?)


----------



## Ullov Löns (8. April 2007)

*AW: große Karpfen schädlich?!*

Ein K3 ist ein 3sömmriger Karpfen.

Ich nehme an, dass der Vorstand nicht der Ansicht ist, dass die Kapitalen schädlich sind, sondern dass sie keinen anglerischen Nutzen haben.

Der Vorstand eines Vereins vertritt die Interessen aller Mitglieder. Die Masse der Mitglieder möchte Fische zum Essen fangen. Der Karpfen ist ja vor Allem ein so häufiger Fisch, weil er früher als Fastenspeise das Fleisch ersetzt hat.

Dem Interesse einiger "Specimen", die den Fischen im Wesentlichen zum persönlichen Schw...vergleich nach stellen ist der Verein nicht oder nur gering verpflichtet.

Aus der Sicht eines Gewässerwartes sind die großen Karpfen zwar nicht schädlich, aber auch nicht nutzbar, weil sie zum Verzehr nicht mehr geeignet sind. Gleichzeitig belasten sie aber die Gesamtbilanz eines Gewässer. Würde man die großen entfernen, hieße das Platz schaffen für neu zu besetzende Karpfen, die fang- und verwertbar sind, also einen deutlich höheren Nutzen aufweisen, als die alten Moosrücken, so beeindruckend sie auch sind.

Uli


----------



## carphunter85 (8. April 2007)

*AW: große Karpfen schädlich?!*

Dann sollte man allerdings ersteinmal "anglerischer Nutzen" definieren. Wenn es anglerischer Nutzen ist einen Fisch zu fangen, um ihn zu essen, muss ich dir wohl recht geben, denn die großen Fische sind einfach nicht mehr zu essen. Wenn ich allerdings einen Fisch essen will, gehe ich in den Fischladen, oder fange mir einen mittleren Zander. Ich denke nicht, dass wir in einer Welt leben, wo wir Fische fangen müssen um zu überleben.
Was ist denn, wenn du einen, sagen wir mal, 30pf. Karpfen fängst? Dann freust du dich, oder nicht?! Ist es nicht ein richtig geiles Gefühl zu wissen, dass ein anderer diesen Fisch nochmal fangen, und sich genauso freuen kann??? Oder wenn man jetzt kein Karpfenfreund ist und das mit Schw...vergleich gleichsetzt, setzte doch einfach für den 30pf. Karpfen einen Hecht von 1.10m ein. 

Zudem finde ich gerade große Fische schützenswert, da diese natürlich ein viel besseres Genetisches Potenzial haben als kleinere. Sie sind ja nicht umsonst so groß geworden (nach Darwins Theorie, die ja heute anerkannt wird...). Das lässt sich natürlich nur auf Fische übertragen, die sich in unseren Gefilden auch fortpflanzen, also nur bedingt auf den Karpfen...

Möchte in diesem Zuge noch einmal klarstellen, dass ich kein strikter Catch&Releaser bin. Setze wohl 95%meiner gefangenen Fische zurück, nehme aber auch mal nen mittleren Zander oder Hecht mit. 
Ich habe allerdings was dagegen, wenn jemand meint Fische töten zu müssen, weil sie ihn gerade stören, und er keine sinnvolle Verwertung dafür hat. 

Das Problem ist einfach, dass es immernoch viele Angler gibt, die einen Fisch nicht als Kreatur sondern als Fressen ansehen. (Achtung Zynismus) Gottseidank sind dies meist unsere älteren Mitangler, und das lässt den Lichtblick zu, dass sich das Problem bald von ganz allein erledigt... 

So, merke langsam, dass ich mich da in etwas hineinsteigere, darum beende ich meinen Statement lieber...

In diesem Sinne


----------



## Bibbelmann (8. April 2007)

*AW: große Karpfen schädlich?!*

Sehe es auch so, es geht vermutlich um die bestschmeckenden Karpfen, die 3- 5 Pfund Fische.. 
Wenn natürlich die dicken Fische von den Karpfenanglern immer zurückgesetzt und verhätschelt  werden, fressen die den kleinen Karpfen durchaus das Futter weg, und vertreiben auch ggf. die kleineren.



carphunter85 schrieb:


> Zudem finde ich gerade große Fische schützenswert, da diese natürlich ein viel besseres Genetisches Potenzial haben als kleinere. Sie sind ja nicht umsonst so groß geworden (nach Darwins Theorie, die ja heute anerkannt wird...).



Die alten sind was die Produktion von hochwertigem Erbmaterial angeht sogar benachteiligt,  weil zu alt. Kennt man ja aus der Genetik. So 5 bis junge 20 Pfund sind wohl die besten "Schlager" in der Fischzucht.
Form und Zuwachsrate kann man auch bei jungen Fischen selektieren


----------



## carphunter85 (8. April 2007)

*AW: große Karpfen schädlich?!*

Stimmt so nich ganz. Denn: umso größer der Fisch, umso mehr Eier. Und umso größer auch die Eier, und die daraus schlüpfenden Larven. Daraus ergibt sich eine bessere Überlebenschance für den einzelnen Fisch. Das wiederum erhöht die relative Fitness einer Population, und der Ertrag eines gewissen Habitats (in diesm Fall See oder Flussstrecke) steigt. (Nachzulesen im Buch von Prof. Robert Arlinghaus (sollte eigendlich Pflichtlektüre für jeden Angler sein...))

Wenn nach deiner Theorie die großen Fische den kleinen das Futter streitig machen, müsste man ja nur (oder hauptsächlich) große Fische fangen. Erklär mir das.


----------



## aal-andy (8. April 2007)

*AW: große Karpfen schädlich?!*



carphunter85 schrieb:


> Zudem finde ich gerade große Fische schützenswert, da diese natürlich ein viel besseres Genetisches Potenzial haben als kleinere. Sie sind ja nicht umsonst so groß geworden (nach Darwins Theorie, die ja heute anerkannt wird...). Das lässt sich natürlich nur auf Fische übertragen, die sich in unseren Gefilden auch fortpflanzen, also nur bedingt auf den Karpfen...


 
Dem kann ich nicht so ganz folgen. Ein Gen, bzw. Erbgut, welches z.B. einen Fisch schwerer als 50 Pfund werden lässt, überträgt sich doch nicht erst nach erreichen des selbigen Gewichtes. Dieses Erbgut, welches der Fisch seit seiner Geburt mit sich trägt, wird er sicherlich schon sehr viel früher mit ablaichen und damit weitergeben können. Das Erreichen dieses vererbten Gewichtes ist abhängig von äußeren Faktoren, aber nicht mit wieviel Eigengewicht seine Vorfahren abgelaicht haben. Ich kenne zwar Darwins Theorie nicht, sollte aber diese das so aussagen wie du sie hier schilderst, dann hat er diese wohl eher zur eigenen Schutzbehauptung aufgestellt, würde mich irgendwie an Airlinghaus erinnern, als leidenschaftlicher Karpfenangler meint er ja auch, zu viel Anfüttern gibt es nicht.


----------



## carphunter85 (8. April 2007)

*AW: große Karpfen schädlich?!*

Nein, Nein. So wie du meine Aussage verstanden hast, ist dein Einwand berechtigt.
Es kommt nich auf die größe des Fisches an wenn er ablaicht.
Allerdings bringt nicht jeder Fisch das Genom mit, um 50pf. schwer zu werden. Wenn wir jetzt alle Fische entnehmen, die über dieses Erbmaterial verfügen, machen wir ja eine Selektion hin zu kleinwüchsigen Fischen.
Ein großer Fisch produziert nur sehr viel mehr Eier und der Laich ist auch von besserer Qualität. Da der bereits ausgewachsene Fisch kaum noch Energie ins Wachstum stecken muss, kann er seine vorhandene Energie ja viel eher in Fortpflanzung stecken.

P.S.: In dem Buch steht sehr wohl, dass zu viel füttern unter bestimmten Bedingungen schädlich sein kann.


----------



## meckpomm (8. April 2007)

*AW: große Karpfen schädlich?!*

Moin

Das was aal-andy sagt ist richtig in Bezug auf das Gewicht und die Vererbung. Die Gene ändern sich mit dem Alter nicht mehr. Im Arlinghaus Buch wird mit Sicherheit auch drin stehen, dass die Qualität des Laichs mit zunehmendem Alter der Fische doch wieder rückläufig ist.
Grundstätzlich weiss ich auch nicht was dieser Thread soll. Du willst Argumente hören und verweisst auf das Arlingshaus-buch. Da steht doch alles drin, geschrieben von einem der es weiss. Willst du uns zeigen, dass du lesen kannst oder willst du nur diskutieren?

MfG Rene


----------



## carphunter85 (8. April 2007)

*AW: große Karpfen schädlich?!*

Ich habe die Diskussion am Donnerstag eröffnet. Dann habe ich mir gestern das Buch besorgt, weil ich mit den hier gebrachten Argumenten nicht ganz glücklich war. Habe das Buch dann gestern gelesen (sind nur 160 Seiten), und verweise jetzt teilweise darauf, wenn ich mit Leuten diskutiere, die die gleichen Argumente bringen wie mein Vorstand.


----------



## Bibbelmann (8. April 2007)

*AW: große Karpfen schädlich?!*

wie die andern sagen ist die Produktivität was Laich und Fleisch angeht in den oberen Gewichtsklassen uninteressant:g


----------



## carphunter85 (8. April 2007)

*AW: große Karpfen schädlich?!*

Fleisch, natürlich
Aber ein 30pf. Karpfen legt doch mehr Eier als ein 10pf Karpfen...


----------



## bennie (8. April 2007)

*AW: große Karpfen schädlich?!*

Aber viel qualitativ nicht so toller Laich gegen wenig guten Laich.... das dürfte sich eigentlich ausgleichen


----------



## carphunter85 (8. April 2007)

*AW: große Karpfen schädlich?!*

Wenn er überhaupt Eier legt, wie gesagt, das mit den Eiern ist auf den Karpfen in unseren Gefilden eher uninteressant


----------



## carphunter85 (8. April 2007)

*AW: große Karpfen schädlich?!*

Wiso soll der Laich eines großen Fisches denn schlechter sein? Bei alten Fischen vielleicht, Ok (Das hat was mit dem Basen-Verlust bei der Proteinbiosynthese zu tu, wenn ich mich nicht irre). 
Aber groß heißt doch nicht gleich alt...


----------



## Bibbelmann (8. April 2007)

*AW: große Karpfen schädlich?!*

nur die Ruhe#6


----------



## Ullov Löns (8. April 2007)

*AW: große Karpfen schädlich?!*



carphunter85 schrieb:


> Wenn er überhaupt Eier legt, wie gesagt, das mit den Eiern ist auf den Karpfen in unseren Gefilden eher uninteressant


 
Eben.

Also ist diese Vererbungsdiskussion wohl ziemlich überflüssig. Übrigens auch wenn das für Karpfenangler bzw. "Specimen"|supergri  ungewöhnlich ist, angeln die meisten Angler schon um Fisch mit zu nehmen. 

Uli


----------



## FoolishFarmer (9. April 2007)

*AW: große Karpfen schädlich?!*

Ach wie geil... mal ne Zeit lang keine Zeit fürs AB gehabt und dann entdecke ich hier spätnachts mein Lieblingsthema!   :g 

Dann will ich mal vorsichtig anfangen, hier mit Thesen aufzuräumen, Gegenargumente anzuführen und diese mittels Beweisen auch zu belegen.  
Eins schonmal vorweg:


CaRp-RuNNa schrieb:


> Der Karpfen ist NIE schädlich für das Gewässer.


Sag niemals nie in der Biologie. Mehr gibt es zu so einer Aussage nicht zu sagen. |supergri 



Carphunter 76 schrieb:


> Abgesehen davon, dass Karpfen keine einheimischen Fische sind, ist ein großer Karpfen sicher nicht für die Verbuttung eines Gewässers verantwortlich.


_["heimisch" gibt es sogesehen nicht mehr als Begriff, man verwendet heute "gebietsfremd". Da der Karpfen schon vor 1792 in Mitteleuropa (spez. auch in Dtld.) anzutreffend war, ist er nämlich auf jeden Fall "heimisch". Dennoch passt er nicht in viele Gebiete/Gewässertypen und ist daher dort "gebietsfremd".]
_
Deine These an und für sich ist erstmal richtig. Dennoch muss ich leider Einspruch erheben, weil ich weiß, wie es gemeint ist.   Der Karpfen KANN sehr wohl Ursache für den Rückgang von anderen Arten (wie Schleie und Brasse) sein und sich indirekt auch schädlich auf weitere Arten (wie Rotaugen) auswirken. Wohl gemerkt KANN.
Verbuttung spielt hier allerdings keine Rolle, denn zur Verbuttung spielt sich nur innerhalb einer Art ab. 



Lupus schrieb:


> Große Karpfen sind Fressen den anderen alles Weg?
> Absoluter Mega Schwachsinn!!!!
> ICh hab gestern in einem Parkweiher mit viel Weißfischen und einigen Monsterkarpfen meine Boielies ausprobiert!
> Bevor der Boilie am Boden war wurde er bereits von ca. 30 Rotaugen etc. atackiert!
> Egal wo ihch hinwarf waren die Weißfische erster!


Und von diesem Beispiel leitest Du ab, dass große Karpfen nicht anderen alles wegfressen können? |kopfkrat 
Ich kann Dir anhand mehrerer Beispiele belegen, dass der Überbestand großer Karpfen in nährstoffarmen Gewässern direkt und indirekt für den Rückgang gleich mehrerer Arten verantwortlich ist. Also bitte nie von Einzelbeobachtungen auf Gesetzmäßigkeiten schließen - oder wie ein Prof mal sagte "nicht aus richtigen Beobachtungen die falschen Schlüsse ziehen".  


@ carphunter85:
Grundsätzlich muss die Idee Deines Vorstands gar nicht mal falsch sein, denn es gibt genug Beispiele wo die negativen Auswirkungen bereits klar erkennbar sind. In den vergangenen Jahren werden diese Beispiele leider plötzlich zahlreicher, was auf die Besatzphilosophie der 80er-90er Jahre zurückzuführen ist (Anm.: Nie wurde soviel Karpfen für Besatz-Zwecke vermarktet wie seit Mitte der 80er Jahre). Als Präventionsmaßnahme kann dies also durchaus sinnvoll sein, denn vielleicht hat Dein Vorstand ja auch andere Informationsquellen bzgl. des Fischbestandes als Deine (vielleicht auch etwas subjektive?!?) Erfahrung am Gewässer?
Wo ich Dir allerdings recht gebe, ist dass der Besatz mit K3 käse ist. Das macht in diesem Zusammenhang dann überhaupt keinen Sinn und verbietet sich eigentlich - leider ist das aber durchaus usus. |rolleyes Von außen schwer zu beurteilen, so erscheint es mir aber so als hätte man "Brocken" eines Bewirtschaftungsplans irgendwo aufgeschnappt, ohne die Philosophie dahinter zu verstehen. Es war nicht zufällig einer der Herren kürzlich auf einem Gewässerwartelehrgang (die im Nov. bzw. Feb. stattfinden)? |rolleyes   



@ Thema Laich und Großkarpfen:
Irgendwie hatten wir das schonmal alles... glaube aber damals ging es um Raubfische? |kopfkrat 
Was hier einige scheinbar vergessen, ist dass die kapitalen Karpfen in den meisten Gewässern gar nicht mehr laichen können. Ihenne fehlen schlicht und ergreifend die nötigen Nahrungsquellen um noch Energie jenseits ihres Erhaltungsbedarfs übrig zu haben (um Laich aufbauen zu können). In der Teichwirtschaft ist das dank Zufütterung natürlich kein Problem. Die Behauptung, dass ein 50 Pfund Karpfen mehr und/oder besseren Laich bietet als ein 20-Pfünder ist in der freien Natur so nicht greifbar.


----------



## carphunter85 (9. April 2007)

*AW: große Karpfen schädlich?!*

Jo, das klingt doch sehr sachlich und weniger subjektiv als die Statements zuvor!
Nach deinem Statement denke ich, dass ich meine Meinung in gewisser Hinsicht überdenken sollte. 
Wie du schon sagtest, lässt sich in der Biologie recht wenig pauschalisieren. Ist wohl von Gewässer zu Gewässer unterschiedlich. 
Ich vertrete allerdings zugegeben einen recht subjektiven Standpunkt, da mich als Karpfenangler Schleien und anderer Weißfisch nicht sonderlich interessieren.
Allerdings sehe ich es nach wie vor nicht ein, einen Fisch (merke: einen Fisch nicht nur einen Karpfen) ohne Sinn zu töten, und ihn zu vergraben, weil er eben stört. Dazu habe ich dann doch zu viel Achtung vor der Kreatur.
Wenn allerdings jemand einen Fisch tötet um ihn sinnvoll zu verwerten, kann er das ja gerne tun. (Wie gesagt, dass ist keine C&R Diskussion...) 

Ja, dass mit den K3ern, das ist ja gerade das shizophrene an dem See, was ich nicht verstehe...

Das mit der Vererbung, habe es hier mehrmals betont, dass das auf die meisten unserer Gewässer nicht auf den Karpfen übertragen werden kann. Auf andere Fische allerdings schon.(Geht mir dabei unter anderem darum dass man fast gesteinigt wird, wenn man nen 30er Karpfen abschlägt, das aber bei nem 90er Hecht völlig ok zu sein scheint...) (Jetzt doch C&R?? - lassen wir das lieber...)


----------



## SteffenG (9. April 2007)

*AW: große Karpfen schädlich?!*

Hallo ich habe auch schon mal gehört das größere bzw ältere karpfen schädlich sind hauptsächlich graskarpfen mit höhrem alter zu räubern werden und auch weißfische fressen habt ihr das auch schon gehört oder binn ich da alleine ???


----------



## FoolishFarmer (9. April 2007)

*AW: große Karpfen schädlich?!*

Nunja...
bevor hier wieder Äpfel und Kirschen verglichen werden: 
Graskarpfen sind nicht nur eine vollkommen andere Art, sondern hinterlassen auch Schäden in einer vollkommen anderen Art und Weise, als die die hier diskutiert wurde.
Und selbst wenn der ein oder andere Graser versehentlich mal paar kleine Weissfische mit inhaliert, hat das doch garantiert keine bestandsschädigen Auswirkungen. |rolleyes


----------



## Aali-Barba (2. Mai 2007)

*AW: große Karpfen schädlich?!*

Wie ich an Deinem Wohnort sehe, wohnst Du ja in der Nähe. Und ganz in der Nähe waren Aal-Andy und meinereiner in einem verein, zu dem diese Anordnung passen würde. Sozusagen als letzter verzweifelter Versuch.

Solltest Du in dem Verein gelandet sein, den wir verlassen haben, so wirst Du sicher spätestens am Ende diesen Jahres sicherlich an diesen Thread denken :q


----------



## Nordlichtangler (2. Mai 2007)

*AW: große Karpfen schädlich?!*



sundvogel schrieb:


> Aus der Sicht eines Gewässerwartes sind die großen Karpfen zwar nicht schädlich, aber auch nicht nutzbar, weil sie zum Verzehr nicht mehr geeignet sind. Gleichzeitig belasten sie aber die Gesamtbilanz eines Gewässer. Würde man die großen entfernen, hieße das Platz schaffen für neu zu besetzende Karpfen, die fang- und verwertbar sind, also einen deutlich höheren Nutzen aufweisen, als die alten Moosrücken, so beeindruckend sie auch sind.


#6 
So ist das auf jeden Fall an kleinen begrenzten Gewässern, nehmen wir mal bis 1-2 Hektar an. Wenn es nicht gerade ganz extrem günstig zufällig ein Übermaß an Platz und Nahrung gibt, sind die Ressourcen schlichtweg begrenzt. Und gut leben und wachsen tun dann nur eine bestimmte Menge Fische in diesem Gewässer. Das gilt übrigens für alle Fischarten, nicht nur Karpfen. Verteilt man die Fischmasse auf viele kleine anstelle wenige große Individuen, hat man viel mehr Portionsfische und viel mehr Zuwachs an (brauchbaren) Fleisch.

Dann zum schädlich: Es sind 2 unmittelbare und dann noch mittelbare Schäden bekannt:

- Veränderung der Gewässerböden durch Fraßlöcher (gerade großer Karpfen) und durchaus Schädigung des Planzenbestandes, gerade da kritisch wo man um Pflanzenbestände am Rande ihres Existenzminimums ringt.
- Wassertrübung durch das Wühlen, gerade großer Unterwasserwildschweine, was z.B. in den USA maßgeblich den Karpfen im Mississippi zum Feindbild gemacht hat. Schlammiges Wasser verstopft Filter und enthält weit mehr Mikroben.

Mittelbar verursachen Großkarpfen auch Schäden durch das Herbeilocken von Boilie-Anglern :m , die eine übermäßige Anfütterbelastung und damit Gewässereutrophierung oder Mikrobenvorschub leisten, oder gar Faulteppiche anlegen. Hier ist der Karpfenangler und speziell der extensive Campingangler mit Müllhinterlassenschaften ein weiteres Problem. Dieses Verhalten unterstelle ich jetzt keinem "Carphunter" hier, aber es soll schon öfter beobachtet worden sein. :g

Kleine Portionskarpfen in attraktiven Tellergrößen von 4-8 Pfd verhindern das auch irgendwie.   Und lassen sich unproblematisch regelmäßig mit einer Matchrute ohne große Füttereien als Beifang fangen.

Großkarpfen und ein entsprechendes C+R Großkarpfenkarussell passen viel besser in Gewässer, die das auch verdauen können, also wo die Wassermenge so groß ist, daß sie nicht vom Karpfen nennenswert in Trübung und Qualität beieinflußt werden kann, und wo mehr als genügend Pflanzen wachsen und gedeihen als Karpfen jemals schädigen könnten. Dort kann kein Schaden auftreten, weil ein genügend großes Gewässer das einfach "wegsteckt". 

Allgemein werden alle Großfische (von Karpfen, Brassen, Wels, Hecht), die verändernd auf den Lebensraum oder die Populationen einwirken können, zum Problem in kleinen Gewässern und gehören da eher heraus. In ganz großen Gewässern haben sie aber immer eine Lebensgrundlage und können wenig Schaden anrichten, wie auch große Welse und große Brassen in großen Gewässerm wunderbar zusammen passen. Wenn man 4 Stück 2m Welse und 400 Stück 50cm Brassen in einen 1000qm Teich setzt, wird das schwerlich funktionieren. Noch 10 Karpfen um 1m dazu, und die Klobrühe ist perfekt.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (2. Mai 2007)

*AW: große Karpfen schädlich?!*



carphunter85 schrieb:


> Wenn es anglerischer Nutzen ist einen Fisch zu fangen, um ihn zu essen, muss ich dir wohl recht geben, denn die großen Fische sind einfach nicht mehr zu essen. Wenn ich allerdings einen Fisch essen will, gehe ich in den Fischladen, oder fange mir einen mittleren Zander. Ich denke nicht, dass wir in einer Welt leben, wo wir Fische fangen müssen um zu überleben.


Die Lösung mit dem Fischladen kannst Du inzwischen praktisch knicken (=streichen), da belasteter Fisch, Gammelfisch und Masthormonfisch für einen Angler nicht eßbar sind, und das Angeln zum Nahrungserwerb nunmal der traditionelle und rechtliche Hauptgrund ist, ob es jemanden nun im einzelnen paßt oder nicht. Natürlich fängt man lieber einen Teller-Zander, aber nach immer nur Zander oder Forelle ist auch ein Karpfen mal was feines, vorzugsweise aus sauberen klaren und nicht verschlammten Gewässern wo das dann auch ein vorzüglicher und vor allem energiereicher Fischfleischlieferant ist.

Das Karpfenkarussellfishing kann geduldet werden, ist aber bisher immer noch rechtlich sehr in der Dunkelgrauzone beim erklärten Vorsatz zum Zurücksetzen, und ich habe wie viele andere auch nichts dagegen, wenn es gesittet, angepaßt und mit Augenmaß passiert, weil die großen Karpfen ganz besonders wenig zum Auffuttern taugen. Alle schrillen extremistischen Töne bringen da in die Thematik einen Mißklang hinein, der nicht gut paßt. Für eine klare und ausgesprochene Rücksetzerlaubnis und Klärung der Frage machen sich übrigens sehr viele Angler stark, nicht nur die Großkarpfenliebhaber. Da kann man anstelle einer Polemisierung und Frontenbildung auch besser mit vereinten Kräften am großen Tau ziehen, um endlich sinnvolle Regeln zu dem Thema zu bekommen. :vik:


----------



## Pette (2. Mai 2007)

*AW: große Karpfen schädlich?!*



AngelDet schrieb:


> #6
> So ist das auf jeden Fall an kleinen begrenzten Gewässern, nehmen wir mal bis 1-2 Hektar an. Wenn es nicht gerade ganz extrem günstig zufällig ein Übermaß an Platz und Nahrung gibt, sind die Ressourcen schlichtweg begrenzt. Und gut leben und wachsen tun dann nur eine bestimmte Menge Fische in diesem Gewässer. Das gilt übrigens für alle Fischarten, nicht nur Karpfen. Verteilt man die Fischmasse auf viele kleine anstelle wenige große Individuen, hat man viel mehr Portionsfische und viel mehr Zuwachs an (brauchbaren) Fleisch.
> 
> Dann zum schädlich: Es sind 2 unmittelbare und dann noch mittelbare Schäden bekannt:
> ...




Perfektes Statement meiner Meinung nach!

Sehe das genauso!

Nur muss man dazu sagen, dass die Angler die Tonnen von Boillies o.ä. täglichs ins Wasser kippen für mich keine Angler des ursprünglichen Sinnes sind...!
Dies wage ich mit meinem zartem Alter von 19 Jahren zu behaupten!


----------



## Fishhunter1993 (13. Mai 2007)

*AW: große Karpfen schädlich?!*

Ich find catch & relase gehört einfach zum Karpfen angeln !!!


----------



## Boiliefreak123 (4. Januar 2010)

*AW: große Karpfen schädlich?!*

größe karpfen sind niiemalsss schädlich ...
ich liebe große karpfen .......
aba bei mir am vereinsweier setzen die sau viele 1 bis 2 kilo karpfen ein .das nerft doch wenn mann nur kleine karpfen fängt 
|bla:|bla:|bla:


----------



## Boiliefreak123 (4. Januar 2010)

*AW: große Karpfen schädlich?!*

große karpfen sind niemals schädlich wenn des einer sagt 
sory aber der ist beklopt|kopfkrat|kopfkrat|kopfkrat|kopfkrat


----------



## Sensitivfischer (4. Januar 2010)

*AW: große Karpfen schädlich?!*



Boiliefreak123 schrieb:


> große karpfen sind niemals schädlich wenn des einer sagt
> sory aber der ist beklopt|kopfkrat|kopfkrat|kopfkrat|kopfkrat



Na Hauptsache mal jeden alten Thread hochgeholt den man finden konnte und irgendeinen Senf dazu geschrieben.
Kinder geht spielen oder besser ins Bett, wo ihr nachts um 2:30Uhr, längst hingehört.|peinlich


----------



## Tino (4. Januar 2010)

*AW: große Karpfen schädlich?!*

Ich sehe da kein Problem auch mal einen großen Karpfen zu entnehmen.
Beim Hechtfischen höre ich sehr häufig...die großen entnehmen damit die kleineren nachwachsen können.
Warum denn nicht beim Karpfenangeln.|kopfkrat 
Ob man es nun machen soll bloss weil der Vorstand einem damit auf die Nerven geht sei dahingestellt.

Das die nicht schmecken ist totaler Quatsch.Als Karbonaden gebacken oder geräuchert sind die ein Hochgenuss.


Es sollte aber jeder für sich entscheiden ob er es macht oder nicht.#6


----------



## Knigge007 (4. Januar 2010)

*AW: große Karpfen schädlich?!*

Bevor ich in einen Verein gehe erkundige ich mich erstmal grob wie der Hase dort läuft,weiß ja nicht wie es bei euch ist aber bei uns in Ba-Wü zahlt man für die Aufnahmegebühr+Jahreskarte zwischen 300-550€ und bei dem Preis möcht ich schon einigermaßen informiert sein um Sachen die mich eventuell stören könnten zu vermeiden!!!

*Diesem Beschluss haben alle Vereinsmitglieder zugestimmt* von daher müsst es da doch auch eine logisch nachzuvollziehende Begründung dafür geben die man vorallem auch mit den Fischerei und Hegegesetzen (oder wie man dazu sagt)vereinbaren kann,das ist ja eigentlich Grundvoraussetzung für solche Sachen oder irre ich mich da?


----------



## antonio (4. Januar 2010)

*AW: große Karpfen schädlich?!*

wie du schon richtig sagtest  "müßte"
kannst du die begründung hier auch mal kundtun?

antonio


----------



## Carphunter2401 (4. Januar 2010)

*AW: große Karpfen schädlich?!*

seht es doch mal von der anderen seite , ein grosser fisch (hecht,zander,karpfen,waller) hat nicht um sonst seine grösse weil er einfach die veranlagung,schlauheit hat.
ein grosser fisch ist in sachen ableichen doch viel producktiver (mehr leich,schnelleres wachstumm(leider finde ich die pasende studie nicht momentan) wie ein kleinerer oder mittlerer fisch. dieses erbgut wird weiter gegeben an die jungfischeund diese wachsen schneller ab als jetzt von einem jüngeren fisch wo ableicht.

wo ich euch recht gebe  es darf nie zuviel grossfisch/kleinfisch geben ( alters pyramide)

aber wen man nur die grossen fische entnimmt, ist es auf dauer schädlich nicht genügen nachwuchs, verbuttung(grosse hechte räumen auf ).

all dies sollte man beachten ein gewässer ist schneller tot wie einen lieb ist,  und zwar nicht durch komoran sondern durch uns.


----------



## zander-ralf (4. Januar 2010)

*AW: große Karpfen schädlich?!*

Moin Leute,

erst ab ca. 15ha sollte ein Gewässer (wenn überhaupt) zum C&R freigegeben werden. Wenn ein kleiner "Tümpel" unter 5ha Karpfenbesatz bekommt und keine größeren Exemplare abgefischt werden kann der Kreislauf im Gewässer nicht mehr funktionieren ggf. wird es sogar umkippen. Karpfenangler neigen leider zu häufigen "Futterbombardements". 
Ich werde im Sommer auch mal einen 10kg Karpfen (wenn denn vorhanden) räuchern. Der soll wirklich gut sein. 
Der Tipp kommt von einem Spezi!

Ps.: 14 Jährige, die nachts um 2.30Uhr hier ihre albernen Rechtschreibfehler unter's Volk bringen nerven mich auch!

Allerbest ut Oostfreesland,
zander-ralf


----------



## Knurrhahn (4. Januar 2010)

*AW: große Karpfen schädlich?!*

und bevor das hier komplett ausartet und es wieder Verwarnungen hagelt, mache ich das Ding dicht!


----------

